#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  > [SOLVED] Access Query Wont Display In Excel

## directing_dude1

Hi All,

So I've made a quick Access Database query that shows a select group of columns from an imported table.  I've then set the criteria under the date to Like "*/03/*" so it will pull up any information from the date field that corresponds to March.  I can run the query in Access not a problem and see the results. 

The issue I have is that when I try and put into Excel - by Get Data > From Database > From Microsoft Access Database - when it gets to the Navigator and I select my query, the preview states "This table is empty".  It's empty if I ignore that and press Load or Transform data. 

Can anyone shed any light on why the query won't display, or it won't convert it, or whatever it is that would usually make this a 30 second job rather than something I've been hitting my head against for the past half hour? In an older version of Excel I used this function frequently, now Power Query and it's minions are getting involved I can't get anything simple to work for me.

----------


## alansidman

Difficult to analyze without actually seeing the database.  Can you upload a sanitized scaled down version for analysis.  Make sure to run a compact and repair first and downsizing the db and then zip it as this site does not allow .mdb or .accdb files to be uploaded.

----------


## directing_dude1

Hi alansidman - thanks for the offer, I couldn't figure it out so in the end I did Get Data > From Other Sources > From Microsoft Query and mapped it in from there which worked fine.  

Basically as far as I could figure out it would only import access tables through the Power Query if it didn't have any criteria in the queries.  No criteria preferences and it would acknowledge the data and show it in the table.   Won't be able to show you with the data as it's client data.

----------


## alansidman

Desensitize the data with dummy information.  Don't need to see the whole db, only a representative sample.  Unless of course you are happy with your solution.  If this is the case then please mark your thread as solved by clicking on "Thread Tools" at the top of the page.

----------

